# Sister Help



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm about to finally paint my first sister, after having them sitting on my shelf for the past 2 years.
I need help deciding on the color scheme. I like the traditional red and black...










But I think pretty much everyone does that scheme. I need everyone to please post pics of your Sister, regardless of color scheme.
Also, if you have a Celestine model with wings, could you please post those pics too? Specially at the wing/back joint?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

If you're looking for color schemes, you might have been in the Gallery already, but just in case...









As for St. Celestine with Pegasus Wings








You might notice, there isn't much to notice about the wing joint, because I went for the lazy option and kept it hidden underneath her cloak.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I kinda like this scheme.










When I get back around to repainting my sisters they may all end up like this.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im with midge, sisters in white is the best colour scheme.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I've gone for purple and bone, simply because I liked the combination.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I love my sisters. Here are a few pictures so I can show off.

I used pegasus wings and green stuff for the wings and though they are not on celestine they might help inspire you


D


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice army Dagmire, now why is everyone saying you died?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wingazzwarlord is spreading nasty rumours. I am not dead!

Glad you like the army


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Those are all great looking schemes for sisters.
Dag and Midge, I did think about white armour, but I really love the white hair on Sisters, so I don't think white on white wouldn't look good. Though I might be open to changing their hair to pink or purple hair with white armor. I saw someone had a "punk" Sister posted somewhere once.

Dag, I love your cannoness. Specially the design you painted on her helmet. Where is that helmet from?

Sullen, I do like the purple robes. I think they i might try purple robes on my final models.

Damn it. I wish I could do a couple test models, but I don't feel like stripping the losers. Too bad GW doesn't have cheap test Sisters like they have Marines.


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Ouch!

Nothing against commenting exceptional work, but not being mentioned as the ONLY one does hurt a bit!:wink:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> Dag, I love your cannoness. Specially the design you painted on her helmet. Where is that helmet from?


Thanks man, got the helmet off some slanesshi fantasy guys on a giant worm.

It was a pain in the ass to do the head swap though


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

My Sisters are in gold and red (gotta heave red, represents the lood of martyrs, all Sisters schemes are supposed to feature it a little).


My Canonness - Celestine with Eldar Swooping Hawk Exarch wings. The wings are soldered in to a Canonness backpack. I recomend soldering parts like that on. It makes for the strongest bond where one has only a small contact area. Weapons are from the normal Canonness blister.









Here's what I did with the body from the Canonness blister. Celestian Superior Tomyris with power sword and brazier of Holy Fire. The sword is another Eldar bit, from the Shining Spear kit if memory serves. God knows where I scrounged up the torch.









Saint Praxedes, my ability to paint gold improves.









Saint Celestine. I've never been happy with the paintwork on the body of this mini, but the wings turned out nicely. Again, wings soldered on - but these ones were pinned before soldering, since they are so huge.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Grogbart said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Nothing against commenting exceptional work, but not being mentioned as the ONLY one does hurt a bit!:wink:


lol. Sorry Grog. It's just that unless I find something that WOWs the hell outta me, I'll probably end up using the same scheme you're using.
How are Celestine's wing on? Glue, pinning, GS or what?
I was thinking magnets might be the way to go, just cause it'd be easier to store in my case.




Azezel said:


> Saint Praxedes, my ability to paint gold improves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azezel, I like the gold here. How did you do it? Is that Burnished Gold with a wash?


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks!

Celestine's Wings are just glued onto the bit that holds the halo. They have broken off twice, and I swore to myself to pin them next time they do, but since then they stayed on! (probably because last time I glued the wings not only at the base but also to the outer edges of the cloak's inside)

As for transportation:
View attachment 14107

I made a box with furniture magnets and glued a suitably sized washer inside Celestine's base (which also makes her tip over, less!!!).
View attachment 14108

But as you said, magnetised wings might do the trick a little easier!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fuck normalcy and go purple or blue. Being serious. Purple sisters, if done right would look badass.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fuck normalcy and go purple or blue. Being serious. Purple sisters, if done right would look badass.


----------

